# Stainless Steel Grades Explained



## Alex (20/7/14)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (20/7/14)

Alex said:


>




That was very interesting; I only knew of and in certain instanced worked with: 304 // 430 // 316 // 904. Regarding CrMov-series, I only knew of due to pocket knife blades i.e: 8Cr13Mov

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

